# TRACE - Jackie Arnold



## trewq (5 November 2010)

Hi I wondered if anyone on here knows a lady (horse dealer) called Jackie Arnold?
I can't go into detail on a public forum, but I have tried contacting her but have had no response.

Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Cuffey (5 November 2010)

This may put you in contact with people who knew her
http://ja-jp.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=25964189495&topic=9102

You may want to contact MHOL on here


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 November 2010)

As the fb link she has passed away.  She used to live locally to me, pm if I can help at all.


----------



## trewq (5 November 2010)

Oh, I didn't know she had died.
I wanted to speak to her about a certain matter, but there's no point now.

Thank you for your help anyway.


----------



## MHOL (6 November 2010)

I have sent you a PM


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (6 November 2010)

I didn't know she had a tribute page on Facebook. Ho hum. 

If it's a horse issue, I agree you should contact MHOL as she is extremely helpful.


----------



## MHOL (6 November 2010)

dubble said:



			I didn't know she had a tribute page on Facebook. Ho hum. 

If it's a horse issue, I agree you should contact MHOL as she is extremely helpful. 

Click to expand...


Totally agree a tribute page! , unfortunately she can't help us :-( we need to find Sassy so once again an appeal


----------

